
How We Wronged Neo4j and PostgreSQL - pluma
https://www.arangodb.com/2018/02/how-we-wronged-neo4j-postgresql-update-arangodb-benchmark-2018/
======
steiner_j
Gotta appreciate the update - not many vendors would do that. It's also a
shame that very few independent sources do thorough comparisons like these...
I mean comparisons below the Gartner enterprise analysis level.

Also interesting to see that arangodb still performs better than Neo4J in
typical graph scenarios, despite the attacks in another threat by the Neo
folks.

------
truestorybro
Just followed up on the previous benchmark results. Yes, vendor benchmark
etc., but it is nice to see how honest and transparent these guys are. Will be
playing around with arangodb soon.

~~~
janemanos
Jan from ArangoDB here... true, and we know that it is a thin line to publish
benchmark results when you're a vendor. But hope to at least provide a
boilerplate for own tests and show that just because a db is multi-model,
doesn't mean it has to be slow

~~~
truestorybro
Kudos. I am more of a relational world kinda guy, but good work.

~~~
janemanos
Thanks a lot

